# RR: 93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16



## Trout

*1.	Michelangeli, Frühbeck de Burgos (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1965)










2.	Lipatti, Galliera (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1947)










3.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1971)










4.	Andsnes, Jansons (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)










5.	Curzon, Fjeldstad (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










6.	Lupu, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)










7.	Perahia, C. Davis (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1988)










8.	Zimerman, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)










9.	Richter, Matačić (cond.), Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra	(1974)










10.	Rubinstein, Wallenstein (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1961)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Michelangeli, Frühbeck de Burgos (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1965)
2.	Lipatti, Galliera (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1947)
3.	Kovacevich, C. Davis (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1971)
4.	Andsnes, Jansons (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2002)
5.	Curzon, Fjeldstad (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
6.	Lupu, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1973)
7.	Perahia, C. Davis (cond.), Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1988)
8.	Zimerman, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)
9.	Richter, Matačić (cond.), Monte Carlo National Opera Orchestra	(1974)
10.	Rubinstein, Wallenstein (cond.), RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra	(1961)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

